# Freeriden in Regensburg



## framecam (19. April 2011)

Hey Leute, wollt mal fragen, wo man in Regensburg am Besten freeriden kann bzw. in der Umgebung und wo es hier gute Trails gibt? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da bisschen weiterhelfen. 
max


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2011)

Schau mal im Westen zwischen riegling eilsbrunn eterzhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (8. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schau mal im Westen zwischen riegling eilsbrunn eterzhausen





Einfach losfahren, da findet man zu 90% nix . 

Mich würd die Frage auch interessieren wo gute Freeride / Enduro Strecken sind. 

Mfg Beda


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2011)

Na ... Ich glaub vieles is da nicht mehr zu übersehen 

Ansonsten wennst zum tourenfahrn fähig bist und net nur schieben willst ... Einfach mal mitfahrn ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Das sind doch aller maximal All Mountain Trails

G.


----------



## Beda2006 (8. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sind doch aller maximal All Mountain Trails
> 
> G.



Das reicht für mich erstmal . 

Vielen danke. war heute schon in der Ecke unterwegs und hab schon bisschenwas gefunden. 



gx. beda


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sind doch aller maximal All Mountain Trails
> 
> G.



Ne enduro trails die so ähnlich sind wie All Mountain trails sind aber auch einfach nur trails sein könnten  vielleicht braucht man dafür ja einfach nur nen Long Travel light freeride all mountain enduro Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

....oder ein oranges Singlespeed-Ht

Da fällt mir eein wir haben noch garnet über deine grüne Kurbel gelästert

G.


----------



## Beda2006 (8. Mai 2011)

Seit ihr alle von flowrider?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Ne, wir sind nur alle net ganz normal...der eine mehr, der andere weniger  (ich weniger)

G.


----------



## Manfred S (9. Mai 2011)

Also wer im Westen nichts findet, der muss Blind durch die Gegend radeln.
die Karte vom Eman grenzt auch deutlich ein, wo man suchen sollte. 
Inzwischen wären manche Trails auch mit dem Dirtbike besser besucht als mit dem Downhiller.
Viel Spaß beim Suchen! Die Wege kann man fast alle von der Waldautobahn sehen.

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freedope (25. Mai 2011)

weiss jemand zufällig über den aktuellen zustand des scheisshaisl-dh bescheid?
als ich das letzte mal(märz)dorten war, sah er ziemlich übel aus, überall gefällte bäume am trail?

danke!!


----------



## Manfred S (26. Mai 2011)

SHDH ging beim letzten Mal sehr gut, nur die Drecksrille war mit Bäumen gesät.
Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: was ist da draussen jetzt was


----------



## freedope (26. Mai 2011)

das stimmt, wo fängt der shdh an und wo endet die drecksrille.
ich meine das stück, wo carlo dieckman das video gedreht hat.


----------



## Manfred S (30. Mai 2011)

Das Dieckman Video ist größtenteils in der Drecksrille gedreht worden, welche kurz vor dem großen Hohlweg in den SHDH einmündet!
Ist in der Drecksrille immer noch der Schneebruch oder wurde dort zusätzlich noch was hineingefällt worden?


----------



## Felger (31. Mai 2011)

würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

die rille is doch nicht aus der Welt ... fahrt doch einfach mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern an der AnalSpreize da war alles sauber


----------



## macglide (7. Juni 2011)

Servus,

i bin 20 Jahre alt und komm aus Neutraubling. Da i momentan nur auf 4 Trails im Donaustaufer Wald rumgurk würd i gern mal mit ner Gruppe mitfahrn, die sich a bissl auskennt und evtl. a paar Sachen im Rgbg. Westen kennt. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

Schönen Gruß

Domi


----------



## snipe108 (28. Juni 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## FELDbeere (11. Juli 2011)

Wo ist denn eigentlich dieser SHDH?


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Juli 2011)

Feirabendrunde vom DAV Dienstags und Donnerstags am Parkplatz vom Prüfeninger Schloss Biergarten 18:00h. Da kannst du einiges an Trails kennen lernen.


----------



## FELDbeere (11. Juli 2011)

Jau ich weiß, dass die da fahren, war auch schon das eine oder andere Mal dabei. Aber ich wollte trotzdem mal wissen, was dieser Dh eigentlich ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2011)

SHDH = Scheißheisldownhill 

Is der Trail der unten an der Kläranlage etterzhausen endet. Wir fahrn da immer nur bis kurz vor den viereckigen langen Tunnel unter der eisenbahn durch.


----------



## Trasher_one (12. Juli 2011)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Feirabendrunde vom DAV Dienstags und Donnerstags am Parkplatz vom Prüfeninger Schloss Biergarten 18:00h. Da kannst du einiges an Trails kennen lernen.



wollt heute eig auch mitstarten, aber hab ich irgendwie in der zeit geirrt. 
das nächste mal dann hald

Gruß Martin


----------



## Beda2006 (15. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na ... Ich glaub vieles is da nicht mehr zu übersehen
> 
> Ansonsten wennst zum tourenfahrn fähig bist und net nur schieben willst ... Einfach mal mitfahrn ...







Kommt man mim Fahrrad über die Brücke ? ich find da nicht an weg über die Donau ... Nur die Autobahn aber da will ich nich mim Fahrrad drauf...


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Juli 2011)

Die Eisenbahnbrücken haben beide einen angebauten radweg!
einfach mal die augen aufhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

Beda2006 schrieb:


> Kommt man mim Fahrrad über die Brücke ? ich find da nicht an weg über die Donau ... Nur die Autobahn aber da will ich nich mim Fahrrad drauf...



Hmm... Glaubst du, das ich auf dem GPStrack drüber geschwommen bin  oder gar geflogen bin


----------



## Beda2006 (15. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm... Glaubst du, das ich auf dem GPStrack drüber geschwommen bin  oder gar geflogen bin



Bunnyhop ?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

Kann ich net


----------



## FELDbeere (15. Juli 2011)

Die Brückenaufgänge sind einmal wenn du den Rennweg Richtung Stadtauswärts (logischerweise) fährst und dann an der Krezung zum ROten-Brach-Weg links Richtung Deutsche Bahn Schule abbiegst. Den siehst du zB auch sehr gut, wenn du an der DOnau lang fährst richtung Westen raus. Wenn du unter der Brücke stehst kannst du den Aufgang zur Überquerung sehen.

Der Andere ist in Großprüfening. Fahr einfachdurch den Ort auf der Hauptstraße durch bis du kurz vor Ortsende links nen schmalen Asphaltweg hoch kannst. Siehst du wenn dus siehst dann auch schon.

ALso:
1. bei der Bahn Schule
2. Am Ende von Großprüfening

Vll. sieht man sich ja mal, was haste für nen Gefährt? Damit man dich auch erkennen kann ;-)


----------



## Beda2006 (15. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt noch 2 Wochen Prüfungen. Dann gehts wieder los. Hab As Radon enduro in schwarz und nen weißen Helm 

Vll. Kann man ja auch mal was ausmachen.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

Heut extra fotografiert ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

Sind da jetzt plötzlich die Steine ausgegangen oder hamse zu wenig Stahlträger bestellt beim Bauen

G.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Juli 2011)

altrömisch -neumoderner stil 

regensburg ist ganz ok zum touren fahren. dav treff auch


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> altrömisch -neumoderner stil






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (15. Juli 2011)

bis auf die trails vom eman ist aber wirklich tote hose, vorallem mitm dh rad... deshalb werd ich mir auf kurz oder lang ein enduro kaufen für die sachen im westen, marienhöhe & Co... oder gibts noch alternativen? Bin noch nicht so ortskundig in der Umgebung.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Juli 2011)

ein dh bike ist in regensburg absolut oversized. 
singlespeeder oder hardtail ist ok für regensburg, eine federgabel ein vorteil ....


----------



## TinglTanglTom (15. Juli 2011)

leider... geh ansonsten eh eig nur dirten in der stadt.
eterzhausen war eig ganz ok. sind die bäume eigentlich schonwieder weggeräumt? war das letzte mal im februar dort.


----------



## Rainvalleybiker (21. Juli 2011)

framecam schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wollt mal fragen, wo man in Regensburg am Besten freeriden kann bzw. in der Umgebung und wo es hier gute Trails gibt? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da bisschen weiterhelfen.
> max


 Hi, kannst auch mal den Keilberg hochtreten und dann runter Richtung Tegernheim bis Donaustauf, Trails sind nicht ganz leicht zu finden, sind auch ein paar selbst gezimmerte Hühnerleitern und dergleichen im Wald,
macht Spaß da runter.Scöne Grüße Peter


----------



## Manfred S (21. Juli 2011)

Hört sich sehr nach Dynamite Trail an!
Da sind kurz vorm Ende in Tegernheim ein paar Drops usw. drin!
Aber auch hier: DH Bike ist hier nicht notwendig.


----------



## Rainvalleybiker (21. Juli 2011)

Hast Recht 
Santa Cruz Heckler mit leichtem Aufbau tuts auch.(13,5kg)
Bin auch schon mal mitm Rocky Element runtergfahrn,is aber grenzwertig.
Viel Spaß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beda2006 (23. Juli 2011)

Hi Mädls, 


Hab letztes mal mein Iphone mittracken lassen.

Hier: http://j.mp/ntmSv2

Bei Km 19 ist ziemlich viel im Wald aufgebaut.... 

Kann man auf jedenfall als Freeride bezeichnen 


gx. beda


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2011)

Beda2006 schrieb:


> Hi Mädls,
> 
> 
> Hab letztes mal mein Iphone mittracken lassen.
> ...



Voll durchs Naturschutzgebiet, aber ok  und die Brücke hast gefunden


----------



## Rainvalleybiker (24. Juli 2011)

Hi wenns dich unterhalb vom Naturfreundehaus auf dem Trail beim Biken erwischen knöpfns Dir 40 euronen ab, da is Radln verboten. Ride on Peter


----------



## TheBrad (24. Juli 2011)

Wobei auf dem Weg den er genommen hat glaub ich kein Schild steht. Alle anderen Eingänge haben sie verbarrikadiert und Schilder aufgestellt.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2011)

Schild steht auch dort wo er reingefahren ist ... Nur müsste man da das kleingedruckte lesen 

Generell wird wohl nix passieren dort, wenn man net grad am wochenende dort fährt ... Hatt dort noch nie ein Problem




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beda2006 (24. Juli 2011)

Is in dem ganzen Gebiet as Bikenverboten ? 

War trozdem geil


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2011)

Ne ... Nur der max schultzesteig oberhalb der Donau ... Also der weg den du da an der rechten donauseite gefahrn bist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2012)

Noch aktiv? Suche ein paar Mitfahrer, für übernächstes WE

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575477


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

bin am dem WE wahrscheinlich nicht anwesend ... aber wird sich sicher wer finden denk ich.


----------



## teatimetom (17. April 2012)

evtl anwsend, aber ungewiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toHub (6. April 2014)

an die jungen digger zu tegernheim - die, die ihr werkzeug vor ort liegen ham.
euer trailgebaue gefällt mir sehr. die kurve mit den schaltafeln hätte es nicht gebraucht.
was aber echt scheiße ist, ist das ihr dort einfach euren Müll rumliegen lasst - dosen, flaschen.

sagt mal, habt ihr ein rad ab?
wenn ihr euch schon die mühe macht dort was zu bauen, dann sorgt doch nicht dafür dass euch waldbesitzer und förster umgehend den arsch versohlen.
nix kapiert. meno


----------



## freisberg (28. April 2014)

Wer auch immer da seinen müll rumliegen lässt, wir sind es nicht.

Wir nehmen normal alles wieder mit.
Uns stört es allerdings auch das da müll rumliegt.
Da uns klar ist das wir so den Waldbesitzer so nur dazu bringen die trails die wir bauen wieder abzureißen
haben wir letzes mal versucht den ganzen müll mitzunehmen der da rumgelegen hat.
Wir hoffen das das jetzt besser wird.

Ich werde es trotzdem noch einmal allen mit denen ich fahre und baue explizit einschärfen.


----------



## Deleted 306952 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin neu hier und bin heute mal mit'm Auto nach etterzhausen gefahren und bin bei der Kläranlage durch den Tunnel etc. Ich habe diese "Rille" gefunden von der man ja hier recht viel hört. Leider hab ich nicht weiter geschafft da es wirklich sehr matschig war. Kann mir Volt jemand verraten wo der Anfang dieses Trailr is?

Danke

Chris


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2014)

Na wo wird der wohl anfangen ... Oben halt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 306952 (7. Mai 2014)

Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht  Gehts bisl. Genauer?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2014)

Da musst eh hochschieben / hochfahrn ... Am Forstweg der durch'n Tunnel geht rechts bergauf halten . Der Anfang (Waldende) is net zu übersehen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 306952 (7. Mai 2014)

Da wo am Bild eilsbrunner Straße steht?


----------



## psx0407 (8. Mai 2014)

geh halt einfach den trail von unten nach oben hoch, dann findest du den einstieg ganz sicher. im bereich des oberen ausgang des tunnels hast du einen guten ausblick auf einige endpunkte.
noch mehr details im internet zu posten, inkl. karte, ist den fortbestand von local trails leider häufig kontraproduktiv: die lokalen biker müssen dann in die röhre schauen, wenn trails erst überlaufen und dann gesperrt werden, die externen radler ziehen dann einfach weiter.

psx0407


----------



## CrystalyseR (30. August 2014)

ja es gibt da noch eine zweite Gruppe die in Tegernheim rum baut ich und meine Kollegen nehmen unseren Müll immer schön brav mit.
Das mit dem Schaltbrettern ist leider nicht so gut gelungen da der Untergrund schwierig zu bebauen ist und wir nicht zuviel rum graben wollen damit es keinen ärger gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (30. August 2014)

Passt ganz gut so. Mehr muss nicht sein. So wie es ist wird es wohl kaum ärger bereiten, solange der ball flach gehalten wird...

Psx0407


----------



## CrystalyseR (30. August 2014)

ich und zwei freunde sind seit ende Mai gelegentlich dort. wir wollen nur noch an der Insel die wall stabiler machen.
is ein super platz auch wenns ein bisschen kurz ist.


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. September 2014)

CrystalyseR schrieb:


> ich und zwei freunde sind seit ende Mai gelegentlich dort. wir wollen nur noch an der Insel die wall stabiler machen.
> is ein super platz auch wenns ein bisschen kurz ist.


wo genau ist das in Tegernheim?


----------



## CrystalyseR (22. September 2014)

----Zensur-----
----Zensur-----
----Zensur-----


----------



## freisberg (22. September 2014)

> details im internet zu posten, inkl. karte, ist den fortbestand von local trails leider häufig kontraproduktiv: die lokalen biker müssen dann in die röhre schauen, wenn trails erst überlaufen und dann gesperrt werden, die externen radler ziehen dann einfach weiter.


klingt traurig ist aber wahr
-zensur-


----------



## CrystalyseR (22. September 2014)

ja so hab ich da noch garnicht drüber nach gedacht!
wollte einfach nur den platz ein wenig teilen damit mehr Leute dran spaß haben können.

der Roadgap steht irgendwo in der Mitte der Bobbahn. hab ihn aber selbst noch nicht gesehen


vom Geo Pfad hat mir am Samstag jemand erzählt den ich auf einer Tour getroffen hab. wenn ich aus der Schweiz wieder komme werd ich den mal abfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176932 (22. September 2014)

Haha, tegernheim ist so klein da verirrt sich keiner freiwillig hin.

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (22. September 2014)

CrystalyseR schrieb:


> ----Zensur-----
> ----Zensur-----
> ----Zensur-----



 besser so


----------



## psx0407 (22. September 2014)

CrystalyseR schrieb:


> vom Geo Pfad hat mir am Samstag jemand erzählt den ich auf einer Tour getroffen hab...werd ich den mal abfahren!


der geopfad selbst sollte bitte tabu sein. wenn da auch nur ein dutzend biker mehr runterfahren, gibt`s bald ärger in der ecke. außerdem ist der geopfad selbst nicht sonderlich prickelnd.

psx0407


----------



## psx0407 (14. September 2015)

beim dynamite-trail gibt es nun ab dem letzten drittel ein bikeverbotsschild mit erklärungstext vom waldbesitzer. heisst, dass nun in der ecke dicke luft ist.
inwieweit das im zusammenhang mit dem rumgebaue am berg daneben steht, weiss ich nicht. ist aber wohl nicht von der hand zu weisen.
wäre gut, wenn der bogen nicht überspannt wird...von uns bikern.

psx0407


----------



## lolobo4 (14. September 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> beim dynamite-trail gibt es nun ab dem letzten drittel ein bikeverbotsschild mit erklärungstext vom waldbesitzer. heisst, dass nun in der ecke dicke luft ist.
> inwieweit das im zusammenhang mit dem rumgebaue am berg daneben steht, weiss ich nicht. ist aber wohl nicht von der hand zu weisen.
> wäre gut, wenn der bogen nicht überspannt wird...von uns bikern.
> 
> psx0407


geht da in letzter zeit auch ziemlich zu hat wohl jemand veröffentlicht


----------



## EL_Rey (20. Oktober 2015)

bei trailforks.com sind fast alle Trails in Regensburg West drin .... auch als App fürs Telefon


----------



## freisberg (20. Oktober 2015)

kann nur sagen das unser "rumgebaue" mit dem dynamite trail nix zu tun hat
was genau da los ist weis ich auch nicht, es ist aber so dass (zumindest von dem was ich mitbekomme) am dynamite momentan recht viel los ist 
vllt hängt das ganze auch damit zusammen das die 2 verfallenen häuser an deren grundstücke der dynamite grenzt verkauft werden sollen und daher auf eben diesen Grundstücken momentan viel gearbeitet wird


----------



## psx0407 (29. Oktober 2015)

das o.g. verbotsschild am dynamite trail in tegernheim ist nun umgetreten worden. das ist aber auch nicht grad die feine art...das polarisiert doch nur!

psx0407


----------



## lolobo4 (29. Oktober 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> das o.g. verbotsschild am dynamite trail in tegernheim ist nun umgetreten worden. das ist aber auch nicht grad die feine art...das polarisiert doch nur!
> 
> psx0407


Das ist einfach nur dumm ...
Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem was ich tue hat bestätige ich ihn doch auch nicht noch indem ich sein Eigentum beschädige ,vorallem wenn derjenige am längeren Hebel sitzt


----------



## Felger (30. Oktober 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> das o.g. verbotsschild am dynamite trail in tegernheim ist nun umgetreten worden. das ist aber auch nicht grad die feine art...das polarisiert doch nur!
> 
> psx0407





lolobo4 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur dumm ...
> Wenn jemand ein Problem mit dem was ich tue hat bestätige ich ihn doch auch nicht noch indem ich sein Eigentum beschädige ,vorallem wenn derjenige am längeren Hebel sitzt



ja warum ist denn eigentlich das Verbot - ist das irgendwie rechtens? Warum nur Fußgänger und keine Radler? Das ist ja aktuell nicht mehr so einfach zu vertreten. Macht das Verbot Sinn? Umtreten hilft natürlich auch nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (2. November 2015)

Ein Verbotsschild wäre nur dann rechtens wenn es vom LRA als untere Naturschutzbehörde bzw. der Gemeinde nach entsprechender Beschlussfassung bzw. Verwaltungsakte aufgestellt wurde.

Kein "Privater" darf legal einen Weg, der keine reine Privatstrasse ist sperren, schon gar nicht im Wald, ungeachtet der Eigentumsverhältnisse.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2015)

Das klingt ziemlich spekulativ. Ich bin kein Fachmann aber ziemlich sicher, dass der Förster nach Ermessen bestimmte Waldabschnitte aus Gründen wie Wild- oder Errosionsschutz sperren darf. Ob das Sinn ergibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Es handelt sich ja vermutlich nichtmal um einen angelegten Weg, oder? Vielleicht auch noch angelegte Sprünge etc.? Das verstößt garantiert gegen Naturschutzbestimmungen. Das Betreten des Waldes als Erholungsgebiet mag in der bayerischen Verfassung verankert sein, dass bedeutet aber nicht, dass die strengen Regeln des deutschen "Naturschutzes" außer Kraft gesetzt sind.
Abgesehen davon sollte man mal über die Verhältnisse nachdenken und über die Folgen von Konfrontation in diesen Verhältnissen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. November 2015)

Es steht doch garnich fest wer das Schild umgeworfen hat. Das hat ja jeder sein können. Stellts doch einfach wieder auf Und gut ist!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2016)

Weiß jemand, was da auf dem Pfarrersteig los ist? Und was die Markierungen auf dem Marientrail zu bedeuten haben? Meine Assoziation für den Marientrail ist Rückegasse


----------



## psx0407 (21. März 2016)

keine ahnung was da los ist.
aber deinen letzten satz verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. was soll das heißen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2016)

Solche Markierungen mit bunten Pfählen werden häufig für anzulegende Rückegassen genutzt. Und der Marientrail als bereits vorhandene Traverse, würde sich an der Stelle tatsächlich anbieten.


----------



## psx0407 (17. Juli 2016)

hmm, das war´s dann wohl mit dem schönen trail in zeitlarn. schade, war echt schön flowig. hätte es besser gefunden, wann hätte den offensichtlich geduldeten zustand so belassen, ohne zu versuchen, immer mehr reinzubauen....


 
welcher trail wird wohl der nächste sein?

psx0407


----------



## Manfred S (18. Juli 2016)

Na sowas, erst werden im Westen die Trails gesperrt. Dann fangen sie im Norden mit dem Graben an. Dann wird im Norden gesperrt und schon wird im Westen gegraben. Es kommt mir vor, als ob es sehr lernresistente Biker gibt. Bis zu einem Grad geht es ja mit dem Buddeln fast überall. Doch wenn die Eigentümer meckern und dann angeschnautzt werden, verstehe ich vollkommen, wenn es Ärger gibt.


----------



## freisberg (18. Juli 2016)

Was ist eigentlich aus dieser online Petition geworden? Habe nur gehört, dass der Bürgermeister ja anscheinend von der Idee nicht abgetan war? Gibt es da jetzt genauere Pläne oder ist das ganze im Sand verlaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (20. Juli 2016)

freisberg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dieser online Petition geworden? Habe nur gehört, dass der Bürgermeister ja anscheinend von der Idee nicht abgetan war? Gibt es da jetzt genauere Pläne oder ist das ganze im Sand verlaufen?



An die hatte ich auch erst kürlich gedacht. Muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Lift sein. Könnte ja ein Stück Wald sein wo die Biker 
sich selber was bauen dürfen ohne jemanden auf den Schlips zu treten.

Das mit Zeitlarn find ich auch echt schlimm. Es wurde oft genug darauf hingewiesen das bauen zu lassen. Stattdessen 
wurde immer wildere Sachen gemacht. Und jetzt haben alle restlichen Biker das nachsehen. Der Trail war immer 
der perfekte Abschluss einer schönen Tour.


----------



## EL_Rey (17. August 2016)

das Verbot den Weg zu befahren ist sicher nicht rechtmäßig da der Eigentümer derartige Befugnisse nicht hat


----------



## psychoo2 (17. August 2016)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> das Verbot den Weg zu befahren ist sicher nicht rechtmäßig da der Eigentümer derartige Befugnisse nicht hat



Da es kein offizieller Weg ist sondern einfach eine angelegte Schneiße durch den Wald darf er das wohl sehr wohl. Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir hier jetzt nicht führen. WER WAS DARF oder nicht.


----------



## mich435 (21. August 2016)

Hi,
ich fahr den Dynamite-Trail hin und wieder. Bin auch letzte Woche einmal runter. Hab da kein Verbotsschild gesehen. Wo soll sich dieses befinden?
Grüße


----------



## freisberg (21. August 2016)

Stand am Ende der Wiesen Überquerung.


----------



## mich435 (21. August 2016)

OK, Danke, dann muss ich da mal die Augen offen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lrgrdt (30. Oktober 2016)

Geanu, was ist eigentlich aus der online Petition geworden? Davon ab gibt es einen ganz einfachen Problemlöser: Geld und vielleicht noch ein klein bisschen Dialog^^ Verein gründen und Waldbesitzern Pacht zahlen, so haben das Freunde von mir in NRW gemacht, hat wohl gut funktioniert bzw tut es immer noch. Bebauungen werden mit dem Waldbesitzer besprochen, die Jungs kümmern sich um den streckennahen Wald und wenn der Förster mal Hilfe benötigt sind die Biker auch immer zur Stelle, ist hier noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen? Pfarrersteig würde sich doch anbieten, da scheint niemand ein Problem zu haben und der Wald macht auch den Eindruck als solle er Menschen anlocken.


----------



## Manfred S (6. November 2016)

Hallo Irqrdt,
falls Du mit Pfarrersteig, das Stück oberhalb der Marien Höhe meinst.
da hat es in den letzten Jahren richtig Ärger gegeben.
Auch wenn da inzwischen wieder einige Trails sind und manche auch noch gepflegt werden.
Sollte man sehr gut aufpassen, dass es nicht wieder Aufräumaktionen vom Förster gibt.
Auch selbsternannte Natürschützer legen dort gerne Stolperfallen in die Trails.

beste Grüße
Manfred


----------



## lrgrdt (6. November 2016)

Hallo Manfred,

ja den meine ich, mich gibts hier in Bayern noch nicht so lange und ich war letztens zum ersten mal dort, ich fands super, viele Trails, ein paar Sprünge und alles gut in Schuss... offizielle Bikestrecken würden doch gut in das Konzept des Waldes passen, so mit Kletterwald usw, hab ich mir zumindest gedacht....

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Felger (21. Februar 2017)

passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein - aber evtl sind ja die passenden Abonnenten hier:

was kann man von der Halle erwarten?
https://spot-ev.de/halle/


----------



## Manfred S (27. Februar 2017)

das ist eine Funsport Halle, von Parcour über BMX und anderen Rollsport. Einfach mal hinschauen und selber eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## dampflocke (26. August 2018)

Was ist da los? Der Fred heißt freeride in Regensburg und ihr diskutiert über Schilder

Es gibt mal ein Video zur Abwechslung


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2018)

Und wo ist das Freeridevideo?


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

Warum, wird doch genügen Erde frei gefahren 
Jetzt erschließt sich mir auch das mit Freeride


----------



## psx0407 (23. November 2019)

vielen dank an die beiden hochmotivierten schanzenbauer, die vor zwei wochen auf dem bernhardswalder trail an unmöglicher und unnötiger stelle einen kleinen drop hingestellt haben..
meine mahnenden worte wg der risiken eines trailverbotes ließen sie scheinbar unbeeindruckt.
als wäre es zufall, ist der trail nun bewusst mit holz und sträuchern zugemacht worden und ist nun nicht mehr fahrbar.

verdammte hacke, wenn ihr mit holz bauen wollt, dann macht das in eurem garten. wir sind hier nicht in kanada, leider.

der wievielte trail im raum regensburg ist das nun schon, der lange zeit problemlos geduldet war und auf einmal kurz nach holzbau-aktivitäten gesperrt / blockiert wird?

ich kapier‘s echt nicht...


----------



## Manfred S (8. Januar 2020)

mir fallen da ein paar schöne Trails rund um Regensburg ein, die es nicht mehr gibt.
wobei der Süden bisher verschont wurde.
kommt jetzt aber bloß nicht auf die Idee in den Naturschutzgebieten oder Flora - Fauna Habitaten im Süden zu bauen.
da gibt es schon genügend Ärger mit Naturschützern und Wanderern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

